# Lowrider Bike wallpaper



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey all... 

gettin into the lowrider bikes - but I still wanna keep the hotties on the desktop theme on my PC.. 

throw up your girls with lowrider bikes images so I can collect some good wallpaper :biggrin: 

Sorta sumthin like this pic:
http://www.ridelow.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-243

but bigger and better quality

cheers
Damo


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

This is an nice pic too... (once again, shame bout the size)










Damo


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

all mine


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

some nice additions guys


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 17 2009, 01:25 AM~14783791
> *GOOD TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *



haha - Thanks

and good to see some replies

keep them coming!


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

ttt

need more!!


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 23 2009, 09:15 PM~14857148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm way cool trike super nice job love the face parts there are real ttt !!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

This chicka is hell cute!!...



> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 15 2009, 03:03 AM~14769821
> *
> all mine
> 
> ...


shame the pics are so small 

ttt

Damo


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 26 2009, 10:05 PM~14893768
> *dammmm way cool  trike super nice job love the  face parts there  are real ttt  !!!    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks a lot homie..  face parts done by tnt krazykutting


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WA_TRD_83_@Aug 26 2009, 11:13 PM~14893851
> *This chicka is hell cute!!...
> shame the pics are so small
> 
> ...


ill re upload them when i get home from school


----------

